# New Ireland i Funds v Zurich Prisma



## Daddy (19 Feb 2017)

Anyone any thoughts on which option might be best to take for investment of AMRF and ARF
approx 63.5k in both.    2% broker charge to set up applies. 

New Ire  iFunds3   fmc 1.25%    allocation rate 105%    
Zur         Prisma3   fmc 1.00%   allocation rate 104%  

New Ire  iFunds3   fmc  1.00%   allocation rate  103%
Zurich    Prisma3  fmc  0.75%   allocation rate 103%

Broker says not much between them in terms of performance so just wondering myself as I think they are both relatively new products but on doing a search I think Zurich have pretty much outperformrd New Ireland for any time period comparison over the last 20 years on pension managed funds.


----------



## jpd (19 Feb 2017)

Daddy said:


> but on doing a search I think Zurich have pretty much outperformrd New Ireland for any time period comparison over the last 20 years on pension managed funds.



and as we all know, past performance is no guide to future performance


----------



## Daddy (19 Feb 2017)

Yes I know that saying very well.


----------



## Conan (19 Feb 2017)

On the basis that it is impossible to predict future returns, I would look at the fmc. Assuming the risk profile of the two funds are similar, then the lowest fmc is best. So if both offer 103% allocation then the Zurich fmc will cost 0.25% less per annum.
If you compare the first two funds, the extra allocation of 1% (105% v 104%) will be absorbed after 4 years by the 0.25% higher fmc. An AMRF is a long term investment and unless you switch managers every 4 years, the lower fmc will be significant over time.


----------



## Steven Barrett (20 Feb 2017)

Agree 100% with Conan. You could have these funds for 20 years +. The extra 1% up front will be dwarfed in the amount you will save by a lower AMC over that long a period. 

Steven 
www.bluewaterfp.ie


----------



## Daddy (20 Feb 2017)

Thanks Conon and Steven for explaining that.


----------



## PFS7979 (20 Feb 2017)

aside from the charging structure, check out the underlying fund managers. I funds offers a multi -  asset manager approach that should decrease risk/volatility.


----------

